# Como bobinar un ventilador de techo



## sjuan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola amigos , hace unos meses me compré un ventilador de techo dañado en el mercado de las pulgas (pura basura por menos de medio dolar) y aunque sabía que estaba dañado pensaba que podía re-bobinarlo pero cuando lo desarmé tenia todos los cables de conexión con las bobinas, negros por que se habían quemado y no los pude identificar , averigué por ahí con señores que se dedican a bobinar  pero casi nadie sabe y los pocos que saben me dicen que lo lleve y ellos lo embobinan, pero yo no quiero que otro me haga el trabajo (ademas con lo que me cobra me compro dos ventiladores normales) , lo único que se, es que es, un motor con capacitor permanente (eso creo) y que sus bobinas se hacen contrarias en sentido una de la otra, o sea una en sentido de las manecillas del reloj y la siguiente en sentido contrario a las mismas, aparte que debe ser un lió bobinar 230 vueltas por bobina dentro de el espacio que hay para las bobinas del centro; pero bien me acuerdo que cuando lo comencé a desbaratar tenia varios cables (los que se quemaron que llegan a las bobinas), supongo que serán las velocidades, yo no necesito velocidades, se puede hacer solo con el  bobinado de arranque y el de trabajo y controlar la velocidad con un dimmer? Unas fotos del... rotor sera ? Bueno no se como, es inverso el rotor se queda quieto y el estator, el que está afuera es el que gira, como un motor brusless, así que si no lo puedo bobinar como ventilador me compro uno imanes de neodinium y me hago un motor de helicóptero jejeje ,gracias por la información que me puedan brindar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

el campo esta bobinado y gira el estator, es muy común en ventiladores de ese tipo

Estos motores tienen dos bobinados para producir el desfasaje para que pueda girar, las bobinas más grandes y de mayor calibre suelen ser las bobinas de trabajo o principales y las otra las de arranque o auxiliar, y estas estan cruzadas con las primeras y llevan alambre más fino o igual y son las que estan conectadas mediante un capacitor de 1 a 3uf, en todos lso ventiladores el capacitor esa permanente no solo en este


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 2, 2011)

*sjuan* aquí te explica a rasgos generales lo que preguntas, espero te sirva

http://electrohora.blogspot.com/2010/10/paso-paso-la-forma-como-se-bobina-un.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Te dejo el dato que pedías.

Todas las bobinas interiores van en serie una a continuación de la otra. Un cable de comienzo y un cable de final o sea dos cables de conección
Todas las bobinas exteriores también van en serie una a continuación de la otra. Idem con los cables de conección.

Finalmente tendrás cuatro cables.

Las bobinas van alternadas una bobinada hacia la derecha , la otra bobinada hacia la izquierda.

Para rebobinarlo primero tenés que contar el número de espiras , cortás un paquetito y lo sacás , si está muy barnizado tenés que quemarlo un poco. El mismo trabajo para una bobina interior y para otra exterior.

Tenés que hacerte un moldecito para hacer las bobinas , cuatro clavos doblados clavados en una tablita servirían , una vez hecha cada bobinita le atás un piolín en cada extremo y le pegás una cinta de pintor con la frecha indicando el sentido del bobinado. Tenés que hacer 16 bobinitas para cada bobinado preferiblemente sin cortar el cable

Una vez limpio el núcleo colocás el aislante de prespan o mylar y vas colocando las bobinas alternando las flechas. Luego le soldas los dos cables , le cerrás los aislantes y atas el bobinado y fundamentalmente los cables de conección , para evitar que un tironcito te arranque el bobinado.

Se conecta una bobina a línea y la otra , en serie con el capacitor , también a línea.

Saludos !


----------



## sjuan (Mar 3, 2011)

woau que bien explicado era justamente lo que queria 

muchas, muchas gracias 2m, te al apunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Te agrego.

La bobina de afuera es la de trabajo y la de adentro es la auxiliar , que va en serie con el capacitor.

En un cambio de rulemanes rompí una bobinita de trabajo y la tuve que rehacer , tenía *260 espiras*.

Lo hice porque era un *Czerweny* , si era chinito lo tiraba !


----------



## sjuan (Mar 3, 2011)

bueno gracias

no se que marca es el mio pero ya debe tener como 20 años por lo viejito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te agrego.
> 
> La bobina de afuera es la de trabajo y la de adentro es la auxiliar , que va en serie con el capacitor.
> 
> ...



algun método para meter la bobinita auxiliar,no ay manera de que entre,me parece que a esa hay que bobinarla directamente metida en su compartimiento,
la de trabajo es facil,esa si entra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Fijate bien que si se puede , pero no la encintes ni ates , se ata después


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2013)

voy a hacer el intento,luego comento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Claro haces la bobinita suelta , metes los prespanes o nylares y la vas metiendo de a poco


¿ Cuantas espiras tenian las bobinas ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2013)

no las conte todabuena,mira corte la bobina y la presente afuera,para sacar el molde ,me dio 2 centímetros,y el lugar por donde tengo que meter la nueva bobina tiene 2,5 centimetros,
la bobina de fuerza tiene 2x2 centimetro en forma cuadrada,esa si la puedo fabricar afuera,
de todos modos la bobina auxiliar es fácil de ir bobinaldola directamente adentro del nucleo,
asi voy a hacer lo siguiente,
la bobina auxiliar la bobino directamente y la de fuerza si voy a usar tu metodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Y no se puede ovalar para ponerla ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2013)

la bobina de fuerza tiene 340 vueltas
la del alambre fino 274 vueltas  



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y no se puede ovalar para ponerla ?



no ,no se puede,
son 14 bobinas de fuerza y 14 de arranque la que tiene el caṕacitor

estan todas conectadas en serie asi como dijiste,pero este motor solo tiene 14 bobinas no 16 como tu motor,
en total son 28 bobinas entre la de arranque y la de fuerza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Mas o menos coincide = #*6*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2013)

si mas o menos coinciden voy a contar otro de los paquetitos ,por si conté mal ,siempre alguna vuelta se pianta



mira le quite solo las que estaban quemadas ,así bobino menos ,las otras están bien a simple vista,
las que quite estaban totalmente carbonizadas


bueno me falta quitar una mas,se nota en la foto,no esta tan quemada como las que quite


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2013)

¿ Y por que se quemó ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2013)

aqui se nota que a esta bobina la armaron afuera,porque esta cuadradita
,pero las otras son redonditas las del capacitor,
saque dos de la fuerza,que no eran necesarias quitar,porque esas estaban bien,pero si no las quitaba no puedo bobinar las quemadas.





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que se quemó ?



se quemo porque le puse un capacitor de 4µf ,creo yo,porque original tenia 1,5 µf,
aunque asi anduvo unos años ,el otro ventilador que es igual a este también tiene el capasitor de 4µ y no se quemo



PD:
  este ventilador no se apaga nunca,tenia meses funcionando ,solo le variábamos la velocidad por la noche


----------

